# Molch Unterschlupf



## Torsten. Z (14. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

da wir bei uns etliche __ Molche haben und diese Tiere ja auch überwintern müssen haben wir ihnen ein Winter Quartier eingerichtet, welches auch gut angenommen wird 

Sie sind sehr genügsam, ein Durchbruch unten in der Wand 50er HT Rohr + Holz damit keine Mäuse oder andere Tiere rein können.

Foto 

An das HT Rohr ist ein T-Stück angebracht über einen Bogen gelangen die Tiere in eine Box die sich unter dem Boden der Hütte befindet ca. 80x40cm leicht befüllt mit Sand u. Stroh. Durch die andere Öffnung gelangen sie in den hinteren Teil des Gartenhauses (Abstellkammer).


Foto 

Foto 

Heute habe ich zwei gesichtet, als ich unseren Rasenmäher aus den Schuppen holen wollte. Also Handy raus und Foto gemacht.


----------



## Frank (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Molch Unterschlupf*

Hi Thorsten,

ist zwar schon ein bisschen her, aber davon würden mich schon ein paar Fotos interessieren.

Wie kommen denn die __ Molche durch den Durchbruch und die Mäuse, oder andere Tiere nicht?


----------



## Christine (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Molch Unterschlupf*

Hi Frank, schon komisch. Ich bin sicher, dass ich diesen Beitrag neulich noch mit Fotos gelesen habe...???


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Molch Unterschlupf*

Hallo Zusammen!



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank, schon komisch. Ich bin sicher, dass ich diesen Beitrag neulich noch mit Fotos gelesen habe...???




Ich aber auch!

.


----------



## katja (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Molch Unterschlupf*

100 %-ig sogar!! auf zweien war sogar ein molch zu sehen!

das loch war mit irgendwas "verstopft". warum dann da allerdings __ molche aber keine mäuse durchpassen sollen.... 

wo sind denn nun die fotos hin?


----------



## Annett (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Molch Unterschlupf*

Hallo,

also die Links zu den Bildern sind noch im Beitrag vorhanden.
Warum sie nicht angezeigt werden, kann ich (noch) nicht sagen. 

Wer sie sehen möchte, sollte hier nachsehen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=10491&catid=member&imageuser=6310


----------

